# Odd Guppy Problem



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well today I noticed one of my guppies isn't looking so well, it's stomach is huge and swollen. I have no idea how long it's been like this as I really haven't had the time to watch my tank all that well. I've got a picture of it, if you've got any thoughts I'd appreciate it. These are the last of a line of guppies I've had for over a year (fry from the very first 2 fish I ever got) and I really don't want to lose any of them. Thanks for the help, I haven't found another online fish source yet.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd19/OccidereSW/Image02.jpg

(it's the one on the bottom left, sorry for the poor quality picture)

edit: I just spent a few more minutes watching this guppy and he really isn't eating much, just picking around at little bits of food and hiding under some fake plants at the top of the tank. I just put my neons back in because they must have eaten the angel eggs last night, so it could be a reaction to this, but no one else is reacting the same. Also I noticed one side of the swollen stomach is all the slightest bit larger then the other side.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Do the scales on his belly look pineconed to where they stick out? If so, it might be Dropsy.

You could try a deshelled green pea. Maybe he's just constipated. If that doesn't work you could try an Epsom salt bath.

I know this link is for bettas, but it should work for guppies too.....tells you how to prepare an Epsom salt bath (if you've never done it before). http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/constipation.php.


Here's a link on Dropsy: http://www.flippersandfins.net/Dropsy.htm. If the pea and epsom salt doesn't help, you could start antibiotic treatment, although it may not do any good.

Good luck!


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Theres no scales sticking out that I can tell. I'll give the epsom bath a try along with the peas. Thanks


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok well I finaly got to treating this guppy, unfortunatley i've been working two jobs and haven't had the time to do it sooner. But today makes epsom bath 4 or 5 and it's been one every day. I'm seeing no improvement at all so I hope someone has some more suggestions. I left him in a breeder net for a day with some peas and they were never eaten. I seriously don't think it's dropsy because the scales are perfect. But I noticed one cause of dropsy is change in Ph and about a month ago I added a piece of uncured mopani drift wood into my tank and it's been turning the water a touch brown so I'm assuming a Ph drop is associated with this. Could this be a route of the problem? even on just one of seven guppies?

I really like this guppy and don't want to lose it. Any more advice?


----------



## Flingo (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not know much about this so correct me if i'm wrong,
Did you notice if your he/she was turning onto his/her side?
If so it could be air/swim bladder.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I haven't seen much of a sign of swim bladder other then staying at the top of the tank most of the time.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

from what I have read and observed with old male guppies they get "chesty". It is kind of like older men getting beer bellies. I know it doesn't help with the prospects of saying good bye to old fish .
I am trying to get a couple of my old home bred guppies (4th generation) to breed with a new female I bought the other day. she is not pregnant being young but they are not interested in her.- perhaps too old. They are about 2 years old.


----------

